# PURE OLIVE OIL S.S.P.



## crozet86 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey gang,
                  I dug this olive oil bottle or maybe it is a decanter from a plantation privy here in lexington va. from a pre 1900 privy.It is embossedURE OLIVE OIL S.S.P. Does anybody know what company made this orpossible value? The side seams stop 1 1/2" below bottom of lip. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi crozet86,

 That's an SSP olive oil. Samuel S. Pierce  He was a grocer in Boston,Ma 1880-1920 specialized in imported goods from all over. I have seen them in clr,green and aqua as well as a couple sizes. Lots of people like the shape but not real rare. Usually can get 10-20 bucks if in good shape.

 Cliff


----------



## Caretaker maine (Apr 1, 2006)

crozet, they made these two sizes that I know of, they will turn purple if you leave them out in the sun too


----------



## crozet86 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks prospector and caretaker. After i saw your pic of the smaller version caretaker i realized that i had dug a couple of these a few years ago.....lol. I guess you cant remember them all.I hhhave about 30 bottles im cleaning from the same privy that the oil bottle came from. Ill be posting them maybe tommorrow.


----------



## Steve in MA (Apr 3, 2006)

The large size was on a table at the New England Bottle Show over the weekend for $20.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve , I saw the same bottles too, but that one was in between the two I have , my taller on is a good 4 to 5 inches bigger than my smaller one


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Caretaker

 What are the heights on your S S Pierce olive oils. I have 9 7/8  and 11 3/4 inches on the two I had at the show. Just curious if there are three heights. I have dug lt green, aqua and clear as well.

 Cliff


----------



## Steve in MA (Apr 4, 2006)

My digging buddy Sean has one, I'll have to get the size from him.  I was going to say hi to you (caretaker) when you stopped at Bearswede's table, as I've seen you post on the Depot for years, but I mainly lurk.  Of course I didn't realize that that was Bearswede till I saw one of the pictures with his name, I bought a Congress Water off of him.  I'll see if I can get that SSP size.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Apr 4, 2006)

Cliff there are three, mine are 11 1/2 and 7 1/2, I knew mine were differant sizes, now I'll have to look for the other size and colors haha []


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Steve,

 Thanks for the info. If you find another small one I'll trade you a medium size if your interested.[] I dug a real small one 5 1/4 in tall but it isn't SSP. Identical shape but embossed W.A.CASTLE/SPRINGFIELD/MASS on the bottom. Keep on diggin.

 Cliff


----------

